# Cai



## wehrmacht (Sep 5, 2003)

ok, after searching and searching and reading post, i've heard about the water wont get in the CAI inlet, but what i have not read is snow, does anyone on this list live where it snows and drives where it snows a lot, im in Wisconsin and it snows usally a lot here in the winter, and ive noticed that snow gets packed in the wheel well, with that its to my thinking is that it will clogg or get up into the inlet, has this or would this happen?


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

I live in North Dakota, And I had a CAI in my civic that was dropped 1.5" , and had no problems.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

if ur worried why dont u get a By-pass Valve... if it does get up there it'd leak out and obsorb threw the foam/spongeey material...


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well since the amount of water compared to the volume of snow you have is so much lower, and the fact that the car probably doens't have enough suction power to suck up the snow itself, and it would have to get through the filter first, I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Engine bay temps can reach 1200 degrees F. So any snow quickly goes from snow, to water, to steam. And the snow that doesnt become steam, becomes water.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

1200 degrees? subtract at least 1000.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *1200 degrees? subtract at least 1000. *


No no, your confusing engine bay temps with coolant temps. Go touch your exhaust manifold after a good drive and tell me whether it feels like 200* or 1200*.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it may be a little inacurrate(sp) to say engine bay temps reach 1200deg. There are parts under there that get that hot, but the overall temp of the engine bay doesnt get there. If that was the case every plastic, rubber, non-metal item under there would melt.

Continue..


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

hmm...maybe like 500? i could blow up your car...and it prolly wouldnt reach 1200


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

put a water bypass valve in your cai. AEM has 'em, and a lot of other manufacturers make them too..it would help your engine from sucking up melted snow

you could build a temporary wire mesh covering over your cai's heatshield entrance as a temporary solution for the winter months.

by the way, that'a unique sig herr wermacht
all we need next is the luftwaffe, kriegsmarine and the schutzstaffel... juz kiddin

Good Luck!


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i live in Rochester, NY and it snow's/rain's like hell up here. I have a Ingen CAI and never had any problems. I've tried K&N style and HKS style mesh/foam filter. both works great!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *No no, your confusing engine bay temps with coolant temps. Go touch your exhaust manifold after a good drive and tell me whether it feels like 200* or 1200*. *


Actually most modern gasoline engines run closer to 500 than either 200 or 1200, as mysergoesvroom said. If your engine reaches 1200 deg F, you have a bit of a problem.


----------

